# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  مركز تحفيظ القرآن مضمون في أبوظبي؟؟

## LaurenChic

:Salam Allah: 

اشحالكم خواتي إن شاء الله بخير

انا من كم شهر الحينه في خاطري احفظ القرآن  :Frown:  .. لأنه حلمت حلم يدل على اني لازم احفظ القرآن
هذا يوم فسرته و الحينه مصررررررره اصرار تام اني احفظة ولو كم آية و ابصراحه وايد في خاطري

الي يعرف مراكز زينة و مضمونه تحفظ القرآن تخبروني وين ممكن اروح واسجل  :Smile:  الي جربت قبل

ياريت يكون المكان في أبوظبي 

شكرا لكم جميعا ً  :Smile: 
وفي ميزان حسناتكم بإذن الله ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## خلود 2

هلا الغالية  :Smile:  اشحالج حبيبتي  :Smile:  

تفضلي : 


هذا الرابط فيه عناوين مراكز التحفيظ بإذن الله : 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=476369


وهذا الرابط لقسم يساعدج على الحفظ بإذن الله .. وفيه خبرات البنات ان شاء الله ..


http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=96


ودعواتج بظهر الغيب حبيبتي .

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب اب

----------


## أم حمــد3

"اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك"

----------


## عاشقة زوجي م

اختي أنا محفظة قرآن بأبو ظبي لو محتاجة محفظة راسليني علي الخاص

----------


## Ms_fyoOnka

مركز هامل الغيث في المشرف ..

----------


## samah 21

:Rasool1:

----------


## ام ماسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي انا اسير تحفيظ في بين الجسرين وهو نادي تراث الامارات وايد حلو ويعلمونا القاعده النورانيهوالله يوفقج

----------


## oɾoſ sSıო

ان شاءالله البنات فادوج

----------


## أم لمى

* أختي سأدلك على طريقة سهلة ... (( أدعوكي ونفسي أولا ))
كل يوم استمعي للقرآن .. مثلا هذا الشهر ابدئي بحفظ جزء عم ..
كل يوم اسمعي الجزء وبسبب التكرار سوف تحفظينه بسهولة إن شاء الله -تعالى -
وإذا كنت تركبين السيارة للذهاب للعمل أو الدراسة ((( فرصة مع هذه الزحمة )))  تحفظين القرآن كامل وإنتي في السيارة بإذن الله -تعالى 
وحتى إذا ما حفظتي 100% على الأقل يكون القرآن في قلبك , حتى عندما تسمعينه تعرفين تكملة الآية .. وهذا يعني أنه مخزن في قلبك ...

وفقنا الله تعالى لحفظ كتابه والعمل بما فيه ... اللهم آميييين*

----------


## أم لمى

بشرينا أختي .. حفظت من القرآن الكريم ... وهل اتبعتي الطريقة التي دليتك عليها؟؟

----------

